# need a computer guru ( posting links) from inside the forum



## gearjammer (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi everyone, I am having a problem with posting links from inside the forum.

I often know where the answer to a question is, but can't post a link to it.

I wind up having to tell someone " to go to the search and look up so and so".

I am using Google chrome have also tried another laptop and tried firefox.

You can go into the test area and see what I've done, maybe even see

what I'm doing wrong.

I sure would appreciate any help anyone can give me.

Thanks.

              Ed


----------



## tropics (Jun 8, 2016)

Gearjammer said:


> Hi everyone, I am having a problem with posting links from inside the forum.
> 
> I often know where the answer to a question is, but can't post a link to it.
> 
> ...


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/247580/need-a-computer-guru-posting-links-from-inside-the-forum

This is your thread I use chrome.

Go to the very top of the page,left  click next to what you want to post,then right click 

Copy and paste

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jun 8, 2016)

Here is Bearcarvers

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/159333/bears-step-by-step-index#post_1149932


----------



## gearjammer (Jun 8, 2016)

Thanks Richie, I will try it again and let you know how it works.

       Ed


----------



## tropics (Jun 9, 2016)

Gearjammer said:


> Thanks Richie, I will try it again and let you know how it works.
> 
> Ed


Ed if you need pics I will be on and off today,working on installing some new windows

Richie


----------



## gearjammer (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks Richie, I'll holler if I still can't get it.

Just don't know what I'm doing wrong.

        Ed


----------



## sfprankster (Jun 11, 2016)

...


----------

